# Do apple snails live long?



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

I had an apple snail in my tank for some time now. I got him as an adult from pets at home. He was the last one left all the theres were dead. 
Do they live long? I thought it was a few years. How long do they take to grow to adult size?


----------

